

Combining React, Flux and Web Components - jareware
http://futurice.com/blog/combining-react-flux-and-web-components

======
kuni-toko-tachi
I'm glad to see increasing coverage on React and Flux. Too many companies are
jumping into the Angular bandwagon like lemmings without realizing there are
much better alternatives. My productivity using ReactJS has been terrific, as
I can recompose the front-end to iterate and to target devices effortlessly.
And best of all in ReactJS, Javascript is a first class citizen, not something
to disguise in unfortunate Java-like design decisions.

